# water-logged board



## brandon drywall (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy new year everyone.....
O.K. so I'm getting pressure from a developer to push a job that falling behind and closing in on the possession date.
we installed the board 3 weeks ago and noticed a really badly crowned truss that protruded below the others about 3/4's of an inch, builder got the manufacturer back to cut/fix it, but at the same time they were heating the basement (preping for concrete) and didn't tarp it off very well....long story short for the week the board was off in the area that was being repaired built up a lot of humidity (dripping looked more like rain) they're blowing in the insulation in the attic tonight finally.....
areas of the lid is reading 20-30% and walls are 20-25% 
what would be a good moisture reading to wait for before taping?
also would it be a good idea to bake it with a few construction heaters and crack the windows an inch for a few days prior....also with the added weight from the water in the lid do you think i should test and re-screw it (after dried out)to see if it dropped any?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

well, in my humble opinion, I would definetly wait for it to dry out and rescrew it, as we all know, once the board swells up with moisture and sucks back when dry, those screws are gonna pop. Same story, the lumber swells up, drys back, pulls those screws though or pushes them out. Its called DRYwall damnit! why cant contractors/builders get that?!

as for a specific % of dryness, i have no idea I dont use them moisture meter majiggers.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Seventeen is optimal but if you can get it down in the low 20s is decent. i would use all electric and dehumidifiers to achieve this. With propane you are just pissing in the wind. The more time you wait to rescrew the better.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

dry% is always best, you will get shink in the angles and let me tell ya come light time, you will feel the grief, you will break you usual time at how many sq. offset your mental program and burn out,

wait, chase some girls and have a few beer....

Mcdry knows all about dry


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> Seventeen is optimal but if you can get it down in the low 20s is decent. i would use all electric and dehumidifiers to achieve this. With propane you are just pissing in the wind. The more time you wait to rescrew the better.


Boco is asking a good question, your using electric heat right, and cracking windows just a bit for the moisture to escape ,,,, right?????

Dehumidifiers are good too:thumbsup:


----------



## brandon drywall (Jan 3, 2012)

I never use propane, only electric...and ya cracking the windows an inch is for a release point for the humidity


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

AND then the painters walk in with propane tanks in tow :blink:


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

O.K. I'm back...couldn't log into my original account (been awhile)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

brdn_drywall said:


> O.K. I'm back...couldn't log into my original account (been awhile)


Where you been Mr Brandon, I hear your the best province to work in right now, but you guys are trying to keep that a secret:whistling2:


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

best province to work? last 8 years has been steady or better so i can not complain...still think i'm over worked and under paid lol (i thought Saskatchewan was the best through the grape vine, some have left mb to go their over there last few years)
where have i been?
well i found a thing called mafiawars (online facebook game) that took up a lot of my leisure time...missed this joint so i think i'm gonna check in regularly again.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you have any escorts in upstate NY. If so do you take mastercard. I also prefer Russian girls.


----------

